# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  10mg Blue Anavar?

## BACK4MORE

Hey brotha's I have been out of the game for a few years, and making a comeback  :Wink: 

A friend gave me a bunch of these and said they are 10mg anavar , but I had never seen these when I was heavy into the gear a few years back

If anything they remind me of Thai DBOL excelt they are blue isntead of pink

no markings, writing, or lines/score in them at all - justsmall, flat, and smooth light blue pentagon shaped, 5 sided tabs, some have some white specs in em'

Any positive ID is much much appreciated. Here's the pics:

----------


## Smart-tony

Must be UG stuff,if you have a pill machine you can make pills many shapes.

----------


## vBRAH

To be honest they look like Anabol-15
Like pink D-bol but 15mg instead of 5mg .. (Blue)

----------


## steelsy

i have seen avavar be blue and pentagon, usually sold along side of d bol, as a white pentagon, but yes, it really does depend on the maker, any shapes/sizes/colours can be used. so be careful

----------


## CheddaNips

> To be honest they look like Anabol-15
> Like pink D-bol but 15mg instead of 5mg .. (Blue)


You mean BD ANABOL? Like pinks are 5mg and yellows are 10mg.
Never seen blue 15mgs anabol

I was hoping to see some heart shaped pills when you said 10mg blue d-bol. Love blue hearts.


Never seen these, but they are not Anabol

----------


## vBRAH

> You mean BD ANABOL? Like pinks are 5mg and yellows are 10mg.
> Never seen blue 15mgs anabol
> 
> I was hoping to see some heart shaped pills when you said 10mg blue d-bol. Love blue hearts.
> 
> 
> Never seen these, but they are not Anabol




But then again theres no stamping on those tabs so probably not

----------


## CheddaNips

never seen them bro. Eaten some pinkys and seen some yellows, but no blue.

Prob generic d-bol if it is. Lots of companies say they copy BD and make pinkys with no stamp though

----------

